# Problema lm_sensosrs

## el_miki

Hola wenas yo tenia hace tiempo los lm_sensors funcionando perfectamente en mi gentoo, a traves de la app ksensors, pero se volvio incompatible o inestable con las nuevas versiones de kde y lo quité, weno el caso es que ahora quiero volver a poner lm_sensors y no soy capaz.

He seguido la documentacion para configurar el kernel que viene en la pagina oficial, www.lm_sensors.org y no soy capaz, creo que el problema está en que no me carga el módulo it87.ko El servicio da una alerta al iniciarse:

```

Alucard el_miki # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading it87 ...                                                                                                                                                                                          [ !! ]

 * Initializing sensors ...                                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

```

Intento cargar a mano el módulo y me da esto:

```

Alucard el_miki # modprobe it87

WARNING: Error inserting hwmon_vid (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo/kernel/drivers/hwmon/hwmon-vid.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): Invalid module format

```

Alquien sabe que me pasa?

GRacias.

----------

## el_miki

He toqueteado un poco por el kernel y ahora al cargar el modulo me dice otra cosa:

```

Alucard el_miki # modprobe it87

FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): Device or resource busy

```

Graciias.

----------

## gringo

en ambos casos no te sale nada mas en el dmesg p.ej. ?

saluetes

----------

## kalmath

yo también tengo problemas con el lm_sensor concretamente con el driver it87:

```

localhost kalmath # modprobe it87

FATAL: Module it87 not found.
```

¿Has tocado alguna opción en el kernel para habilitar el modulo it87?, si es así dime donde porque yo no lo encuentro.

Ya lo he encontrado, sigo con ello si llego a tu problema te comento.

----------

## kalmath

Ya tengo lm_sensors funcionado, fue habilitar el modulo en el kernel, ejecutar sensors-detect, seguir todos los pasos hasta que te dice de escribir los cambios en /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors.

#/etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

#rc-update add lm_sensors default

Después de hacer estos pasos, reinicié para cargar los módulos y después en consola ejecutas sensors y te deberia de salir algo como lo que sigue:

```

kalmath@localhost ~ $ sensors

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:  +29.0°C                                    

Core1 Temp:  +31.0°C                                    

it8716-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:         +1.12 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in1:         +1.89 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in2:         +3.28 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

+5V:         +2.91 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in4:         +3.01 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in5:         +3.17 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in6:         +1.12 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

5VSB:        +2.90 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

Vbat:        +2.74 V

fan1:        901 RPM  (min =   10 RPM)

fan2:          0 RPM  (min =   10 RPM)  ALARM

temp1:       +37.0°C  (low  = +127.0°C, high = +127.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

temp2:       +34.0°C  (low  = +127.0°C, high = +127.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

temp3:       +23.0°C  (low  = +127.0°C, high = +60.0°C)  sensor = thermal diode

cpu0_vid:   +1.550 V

```

----------

## el_miki

Hola, pues vamos a ver, yo segui el wiki de la pagina oficial:

lm_sensors on 2.6.x kernels

Recommended Kernel Configuration

```

  Code maturity level options

    [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

```

Esto no lo encontré en mi kernel 2.6.36

```

  Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

    [*] PCI support

  Device Drivers

    I2C support

      <M> I2C support

      <M> I2C device interface

      I2C Algorithms

        <M> (configure all of them as modules)

      I2C Hardware Bus support

        <M> (configure all of them as modules)

      I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support (up to 2.6.12)

        <M> (configure all of them as modules)

    Hardware Monitoring support (since 2.6.13)

      <M> (configure all of them as modules)

```

Lo demás más o menos lo pude configurar, lo que encontre lo puse y lo que no no, lo de algorithms, no me deja ponerlo con M asi que lo puse con *

Weno despues reinicie.

Puse, sensors-detect y me detecta el it87

despues inicio el servicio y me sale con las !! en rojo

Alguna idea?

gracias.

----------

## kalmath

yo segui esta guía http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Lm_sensors

Te pongo como lo tengo yo, tengo el kernel 2.6.36

```

 --- I2C support                                                                                     │ │   

  │ │                             [*]   Enable compatibility bits for old user-space                                                  │ │   

  │ │                             <M>   I2C device interface                                                                          │ │   

  │ │                             < >   I2C bus multiplexing support                                                                  │ │   

  │ │                             [*]   Autoselect pertinent helper modules                                                           │ │   

  │ │                                   I2C Hardware Bus support  --->                                                                │ │   

  │ │                             [ ]   I2C Core debugging messages                                                                   │ │   

  │ │                             [ ]   I2C Algorithm debugging messages                                                              │ │   

  │ │                             [ ]   I2C Bus debugging messages                                                                    │ │   

  │ │                                                               
```

En device drivers habilita esto 

```
-*- Hardware Monitoring support  --->
```

y dentro de hardware monitoring support pon como modulo

```
<M>   ITE IT87xx and compatibles  
```

Recompila el kernel y una vez hecho esto ejecuta de nuevo sensors-detect y le das todos los pasos hasta que te pregunte lo de escribir los cambios en /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors, el resto esta mas atrás, así fue como lo hice yo.

sensors-detect tambien me detectaba el it87, pero me decia que no lo tenia en el kernel o algo así no me acuerdo, sensors-detect finaliza  bien cuando te  pregunta lo de escribir los cambios en /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors, sino  te sale eso te informa de lo que te detecta pero nada más, espero haberme explicado bien.

----------

## el_miki

El kernel lo tengo como tu dices... he seguido el tutorial y he marcado todo!!! Y sigue sin rular.

He probado con el kernel nuevo 2.6.37 y lo mismo...

Que me pasará?

Gracias.

----------

## kalmath

mira a ver si tienes esto mismo que yo en el /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors

```

 Generated by sensors-detect on Tue Jan  4 23:34:59 2011

# This file is sourced by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors and defines the modules to

# be loaded/unloaded.

#

# The format of this file is a shell script that simply defines variables:

# HWMON_MODULES for hardware monitoring driver modules, and optionally

# BUS_MODULES for any required bus driver module (for example for I2C or SPI).

# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

HWMON_MODULES="it87"

# For compatibility reasons, modules are also listed individually as variables

#    MODULE_0, MODULE_1, MODULE_2, etc.

# Please note that the numbers in MODULE_X must start at 0 and increase in

# steps of 1. Any number that is missing will make the init script skip the

# rest of the modules. Use MODULE_X_ARGS for arguments.

#

# You should use BUS_MODULES and HWMON_MODULES instead if possible.

MODULE_0=it87

```

----------

## kikemetal

Tengo el mismo problema, sólo que a mí también me pasa con el módulo de adt7475. El /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors lo tengo igual que tú, sólo que me añade al final el adt7475. Es decir, es correcto. Usé la misma guía de Gentoo lm_sensors, pero llevo con el problema mucho mucho más tiempo.

```

* Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading adt7475 ...                                                                           [ !! ]

 *   Loading it87 ...                                                                              [ !! ]

 * Initializing sensors ...                                                                        [ ok ]
```

Usando modprobe:

```

modprobe adt7475

WARNING: Error inserting hwmon_vid (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/hwmon/hwmon-vid.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting adt7475 (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/hwmon/adt7475.ko): Invalid module format

```

```
modprobe it87

WARNING: Error inserting hwmon_vid (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/hwmon/hwmon-vid.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): Invalid module format

```

----------

## kalmath

A ver si os sirve esto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-819250-start-0.html

----------

